# Bat Pack



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

No....this will NOT fit on top of your Christmas tree.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Do you have a link to how these were made?


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Holy poo- poke around in some of the other videos these people made..some of the costumes are amazing.. they do characters from games! (The Zelda pony is awesome).


----------

